# Problem with dimming LED recessed lights



## asl12065 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lutron - MACL-153MH-WH-C that's what had to put into my own house and they work great!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah those CL maestros have dimmed every type of dimmable LED I've come across so far. They're all I use.. unless some client is ultra cheap, then I'll give them some crap and tell them "well thats what you get with that cheap stuff" after when they don't like it.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

For the 12 4BPMW - use the following:
Leviton Decora - 6674-P or 6633P

BTW - Commercial Electric Products are GARBAGE!!!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Incandescent , halogen FTW. LED for the dumpster.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

LED products should be placed in a large pile and repeatedly run over with a bulldozer until they are powder.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

MTW said:


> LED products should be placed in a large pile and repeatedly run over with a bulldozer until they are powder.


 :yawn:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I'm with the old geezers...

*BRING BACK WHALE OIL LAMPS!*

Throw these fancy pants "electric light" fixtures in a field and send the horses to trample it! Electricity rots your teeth, gives you cancer and makes you impotent.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm becoming a convert on LEDs WHERE THEY DONT NEED TO BE DIMMED. Sticking with halogens for dimmable at the moment.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah I'm with the old geezers...
> 
> *BRING BACK WHALE OIL LAMPS!*
> 
> Throw these fancy pants "electric light" fixtures in a field and send the horses to trample it! Electricity rots your teeth, gives you cancer and makes you impotent.


 Now you're talkin! :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah I'm with the old geezers...
> 
> *BRING BACK WHALE OIL LAMPS!*
> 
> Throw these fancy pants "electric light" fixtures in a field and send the horses to trample it! Electricity rots your teeth, gives you cancer and makes you impotent.


:laughing:

I'm not a geezer! I've installed hundreds of LED products and the rate of problems is staggering. FAR outweighs any benefit IMO.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah I know the feeling.. every single halogen light I have installed has failed at some point. Must admit, those lutron maestros do seem to extend the life of halogens by at least double or triple! 

The future is all LED.. I believe early incandescent bulbs also had manufacturing problems and were inconsistent among the different brands and manufacturers. 

Whale oil lamps are the only consistent lighting source!


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Save the whales!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ampman66 said:


> Save the whales!


NUKE the whales!


----------

